# Cobalt sexing confirmation



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wanted to get some other opinions, as frogday is near and I wouldn't mind looking to pick up a mate for this girl (or boy). It's an almost 3 year old cobalt, and looks to be a female to me. Sorry, I didn't realize the pics were so blurry until I pulled them of the camera, but I tried to get the important angles.

Thanks!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like a female to me by looking at toe pads and body size.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would agree that, based on the toepads in the first photo, this is a female. She also seems either very fat or maybe bloated or egg-bound? Is this how she looks normally?

Richard.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Yup female is my guess I have two that look very similar. That frog is deff. overweight though mine was to untill I cut down her on her feedings...


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Good, I'm glad the concesus agrees female. But yes, I believe I am guilty of overfeeding. I've been busy constructing the new frog room and have admittedly gotten a little careless with keeping a close eye on who needs to go on a diet. My leucs are looking a bit overweight as well.

Thanks for all the help,

Pat


----------



## fcreptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,

Definate female based on body and toe pads.

Nick
FCR


----------

